# Une application pour gérer son budget



## BernieGRD (21 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir à tous,
Ancien utilisateur du logiciel Money sur PC, je recherche une équivalence pour iPad/iPhone pour gérer un budget familial simple (Un compte joint et un compte épargne)
Il me faudrait un logiciel avec une synchronisation entre mon iPad et l’iPhone de mon épouse et une gestion simple pour y ajouter des écritures.
Sans critère de prix si l’application vaut le coût…

Merci pour vos idées et votre expérience


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir,

Votre banque ne propose pas cela ?


----------



## Nolsen12345 (22 Juillet 2021)

BernieGRD a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Ancien utilisateur du logiciel Money sur PC, je recherche une équivalence pour iPad/iPhone pour gérer un budget familial simple (Un compte joint et un compte épargne)
> Il me faudrait un logiciel avec une synchronisation entre mon iPad et l’iPhone de mon épouse et une gestion simple pour y ajouter des écritures.
> Sans critère de prix si l’application vaut le coût…
> ...


Il y"a Number et il est gratuit.


----------



## Chris K (22 Juillet 2021)

Il y a l’application iCompta 6 qui existe depuis quelques années sur iOS et qui, semble-t-il, bénéficie d’une bonne réputation.
Je ne sais pas par contre comment cette appli se débrouille niveau synchro entre différents appareils.


----------



## edenpulse (22 Juillet 2021)

Sinon y’a Bankin aussi.


----------

